# "This Connection is Untrusted"



## andrewset

When trying to check my Gmail, I get: 

______________________________________________
This Connection is Untrusted

You have asked Firefox to connect
securely to www.google.com, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.

Normally, when you try to connect securely,
sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are
going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified.

What Should I Do?

If you usually connect to
this site without problems, this error could mean that someone is
trying to impersonate the site, and you shouldn't continue.

Technical Details

www.google.com uses an invalid security certificate.
The certificate is not trusted because it is self-signed.
The certificate is only valid for google.com
(Error code: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)

I Understand the Risks

If you understand what's going on, you
can tell Firefox to start trusting this site's identification.
Even if you trust the site, this error could mean that someone is
tampering with your connection.

Don't add an exception unless
you know there's a good reason why this site doesn't use trusted identification.
______________________________________________

And it's NOT because of my system time, which is set perfectly accurately. (the usual cause of the problem when Googling this issue)


----------



## andrewset

EDIT: And when I search by Google, it thinks I'm in the Netherlands. But my IP hasn't changed, according to www.whatismyip.com


----------



## johnwill

If Google thinks your in another country, I'd be doing spyware/malware scans first. :smile:


----------



## 2xg

andrewset said:


> When trying to check my Gmail, I get:
> 
> ______________________________________________
> This Connection is Untrusted
> 
> You have asked Firefox to connect
> securely to www.google.com, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.
> 
> Normally, when you try to connect securely,
> sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are
> going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified.
> 
> What Should I Do?
> 
> If you usually connect to
> this site without problems, this error could mean that someone is
> trying to impersonate the site, and you shouldn't continue.
> 
> Technical Details
> 
> www.google.com uses an invalid security certificate.
> The certificate is not trusted because it is self-signed.
> The certificate is only valid for google.com
> (Error code: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)
> 
> I Understand the Risks
> 
> If you understand what's going on, you
> can tell Firefox to start trusting this site's identification.
> Even if you trust the site, this error could mean that someone is
> tampering with your connection.
> 
> Don't add an exception unless
> you know there's a good reason why this site doesn't use trusted identification.
> ______________________________________________
> 
> And it's NOT because of my system time, which is set perfectly accurately. (the usual cause of the problem when Googling this issue)


If you don't have any Anti-malware/Anti-spyware software installed in your computer, you may try Malwarebytes => 
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html


----------

